# Heat transfer vinyl and tote bags



## imci (Dec 15, 2007)

Hi everyone. I'm looking to expand my business and add custom totebags to my inventory. Does anyone have any advice as to which tote bag material/vinyl heat transfer works the best? Lets say you have a 100% cotton canvas tote, which heat transfer vinyl would work best on it? Or if I have a 600-denier polyester tote bag, which vinyl works the best on this material? I love my Roland GX-24, the only thing is finding the right vinyl to use on my products. If anyone has any experience with pressing vinyl on tote bags and doesn't mind sharing your experiences I'd really appreciate it! 

Thanks!


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

Hi, I use regular vinyl, glitter , holographic and metalic on most all materials, this one is done with glitter on polyester.


----------



## TenaciousTees (Dec 9, 2005)

Hey IMCI,
ONE OF OUR FORUM MEMBERS (babaLOU) POSTED VIDEOS ON YOUTUBE ABOUT HOW TO AND WHAT HE USES. MIGHT WANT TO CHECK THAT OUT.


----------



## imci (Dec 15, 2007)

plan_b, thanks for you input and for posting a sample photo! Do you mind if I ask which brand of glitter film you are using? That tote looks great!

TenaciousTees, thanks for the heads up! I'll be sure to check it out. 

Much appreciated,
imci


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

imci said:


> plan_b, thanks for you input and for posting a sample photo! Do you mind if I ask which brand of glitter film you are using? That tote looks great!
> 
> TenaciousTees, thanks for the heads up! I'll be sure to check it out.
> 
> ...


Click on his signature, he sells vinyl and is very good person to deal with. Roger is one of the best people I know in this industry.


----------



## AllahDivine1014 (Jul 15, 2008)

plan b said:


> Hi, I use regular vinyl, glitter , holographic and metalic on most all materials, this one is done with glitter on polyester.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
*Peace*
* What are the temp and sec. that you heat pressed it for? Peace*
* Divine*


----------

